# nfs won't start

## eniac

```
 * Starting NFS statd...

statd: Could not chdir: No such file or directory

 * Error starting NFS statd                                                                                                                                   [ !! ]

 * Exporting NFS directories...

exportfs: can't open /var/lib/nfs/rmtab for reading

exportfs: could not open /var/lib/nfs/etab for locking

exportfs: can't lock /var/lib/nfs/etab for writing                                                                                                            [ ok ] * Starting NFS daemon...

/usr/sbin/rpc.nfsd: chdir(/var/lib/nfs) failed: No such file or directory

 * Error starting NFS daemon                                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * Starting NFS mountd...

/usr/sbin/rpc.mountd: chdir(/var/lib/nfs) failed: No such file or directory

 * Error starting NFS mountd    
```

I get this when starting nfs ..

----------

## anxt

are those files there?  have you tried reemergeing the package, etc-update blah blah?

is the filesystem mounted r/w?

----------

## befortin

Do you have portmap installed?

Here's my usual "/etc/init.d/nsf start" output : 

```
 * Starting portmap...                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS statd...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Exporting NFS directories...                                           [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS daemon...                                                 [ ok ]

 * Starting NFS mountd...                                                 [ ok ]
```

----------

## eniac

 *anxt wrote:*   

> are those files there?  have you tried reemergeing the package, etc-update blah blah?
> 
> is the filesystem mounted r/w?

 

Reinstalling fixed it , thanks!

----------

